

Busy isn’t respectable anymore - Brajeshwar
http://www.tylerwardis.com/busy-isnt-respectable-anymore/

======
thekevan
This is hogwash. I like being busy. Busy is not synonymous with "hectic",
"spread too thin" or "over worked". I enjoy moving from task to task at a good
pace and getting stuff done. I thrive on momentum, so keeping active and busy
is enjoyable.

After that, I enjoy relaxing, too. Busy isn't the evil. Being "too busy"
and/or having a lack of "not busy" is.

~~~
drdeadringer
Yes, being "too busy" is bonkers.

However, there is a point about how saying "Oh, I'm keeping busy" has a status
to it. "Oh wow, you're keeping busy. You must be important because you have so
much to do".

